# &

## Enter

-      .
., . 
25   23.15      ,         ,   .      .       .       ,          . 25-  .    -   .     http://magnolia-tv.com/news/2009-07-26/sivkovich/     http://forum.pravda.com.ua/read.php?2,205925175,page=1

----------


## Victorious

...  -   .    ...     ?

----------


## S

!

----------


## Enter

> ...  -   .    ...     ?

   ,        ,    .

----------

> !

       ,            ,        :",  ".              .

----------


## S

> 

  - ,      -  .

----------


## Enter

> - ,      -  .

     .    , ,      .    , ,          ,         ,     ,      ""    . 
 ,   ,          .     ,        .

----------


## Victorious

> - ,      -  .

  Dear *AlekS*,  , ѳ-          .     ,  , ,   ,     . ³      ,                  - , ,  ,    (   ). ³    ,      .       , ?   ,        ,   ³.  - , ...         ... ...

----------


## S

> Dear AlekS,  , ѳ-

       ,     -   .      ,       : " "

----------


## nickeler

,  .    ...

----------


## aneisha

> : " "

         " "       412 ? ,    . ,  ,  .  ,     ,      .
,  䒿     - "  ,   ".   ,        .

----------

> " "       412 ? ,    . ,  ,  .  ,     ,      .

        :
 600   ,
   , ,    : "  , ,   "

----------


## rust

"  !"    !.

----------


## S

> " "       412 ?

        ,   "  "" ? .    .

----------


## rust

300%

----------


## Victorious

> ,   "  "" ? .    .

   ,   ,     ,       22-      . . ,   ,  . ³  ,      ' .       .  ,       -      ,    ,    ,       ,    .
 ,     ,     4 , ,   ,   .   - ,   ,       ,   .      .

----------

